# Boise, ID SWIMBA Bike and Gear Swap- May 22



## flipnidaho (Feb 15, 2005)

*Welcome to the 2011 SWIMBA Bike and Gear Swap*. This is an event where you can sell your new or used biking and outdoor gear. There is a limited number of 10' X 3' slots so please register early. Each slot is $10.00 and we request that you donate 10% of your sales to SWIMBA at the end of the swap via the honor system. All proceeds will go towards Trail building, Education and Advocacy.

There will be no entry fee for Buyers looking for an early season deal on gear.

We will also be having a post-swap trail ride starting at 3 pm led by SWIMBA.

*Details*:
Registration Fee: $10 per 10' X 3' slot
Registration site: http://joyride-cycles.com/Southwest_Idaho_Mountain_Bike_Association_Bike_Swap
Sellers:
You will be responsible for manning and securing your items for sale.
You will be responsible for pricing your items as well as determining the method and collection of payment (we recommend cash).
SWIMBA is providing the venue and slots but you will be responsible for any table or props you may need to display your items.
All items must fit in your 10' X 3' slot.
Setup begins at 8:00 am and you must have your area cleared by 2:15 pm.
Please donate 10% of your sales to SWIMBA via the honor system. You can make the donation to the SWIMBA representative at the SWIMBA tent

*Buyers*:
There will be no entry fee
You will be able to register for SWIMBA membership and buy SWIMBA items (shirts, hoodies, socks, etc...) at the SWIMBA tent during the event
If you have any questions, please contact me at:
Gary Dinoso
[email protected]


----------

